# Avoiding the appearance of evil.



## awretchsavedbygrace (May 13, 2010)

I've always heard people use this phrase: "Avoid the appearance of evil". And well, 
I'm fine with that. I think it is exactly how a mature Christian should live. But I have a
question, where is this in the bible? If not there word for word, atleast, a 
place where the concept is taught. 

In Christ, Julio.


----------



## Lincolnshire Paul (May 13, 2010)

16(Z) Rejoice always, 17(AA) pray without ceasing, 18(AB) give thanks in all circumstances; for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus for you. 19(AC) Do not quench the Spirit. 20Do not despise(AD) prophecies, 21but(AE) test everything; hold fast what is good. 22Abstain from every form of evil.

(ESV, 1 Thess 5:22)

(Sorry about the letters)


----------



## VictorBravo (May 13, 2010)

1Thes. 5:22: "Abstain from all appearance of evil."

There are all sorts of places that this is taught. A good place to start (and worth reading every week) is the book of Titus, especially chapters 2 and 3.

(Edit: I see Paul beat me to it.)


----------



## tlharvey7 (May 13, 2010)

a lot of "sin sniffers" will try to use 1 thess 5:22 in an unproper way... they need to study that verse in context.
i remember when i went to meet my 19 year old daughter for the 1st time since she was 4...
we met in a mall and i had a feeling of dread as i thought "oh no!! could this be appearence of evil?!?!?!... to be seen in a mall with a beautiful young woman not my current wife?" how ridiculous, the problem is with perception of evil from those who should know better.
that is what prompted me to study that verse further. you are certainly fine to go to a movie, eat a restaurant that serves liquor ect...
1 Timothy 3 describes being "above reproach" and i think a godly person needs to, of course, live a godly lifestyle


----------



## chbrooking (May 13, 2010)

1Th 5.22 doesn't, however, men "anything that looks like evil." It means "evil in every form it might take."


----------



## Kiffin (May 13, 2010)

chbrooking said:


> 1Th 5.22 doesn't, however, men "anything that looks like evil." It means "evil in every form it might take."



Pastor Clark,

I think we're agreed here, but can you elaborate more on how this works itself out in everyday life? Thanks


Blessings,


----------



## chbrooking (May 13, 2010)

Oh, there could be any number of examples of this. I'll try my hand at one. If it's still not clear, I'll follow up. 

It may 'appear' evil for me to be carrying my toolbox down the street on a Lord's day. And, unless it were for the fact that my neighbor's upstairs toilet just started overflowing like mad, it might be. It would, in fact, be a work of necessity and mercy. But it might not appear that way. 

On the other hand, theft is prohibited by the 8th Comm. But theft takes many 'forms' -- from armed robbery to embezzlement to media piracy. We are to avoid evil in whatever form it may be found.


----------



## rbcbob (May 13, 2010)

A couple of old guys had this to say.



> Matthew Henry comments:
> 7. Abstain from all appearance of evil, v. 22. This is a good means to prevent our being deceived with false doctrines, or unsettled in our faith; for our Saviour has told us (John vii. 17), If a man will do his will, he shall know of the doctrine whether it be of God. Corrupt affections indulged in the heart, and evil practices allowed of in the life, will greatly tend to promote fatal errors in the mind; whereas purity of heart, and integrity of life, will dispose men to receive the truth in the love of it. We should therefore abstain from evil, and all appearances of evil, from sin, and that which looks like sin, leads to it, and borders upon it. He who is not shy of the appearances of sin, who shuns not the occasions of sin, and who avoids not the temptations and approaches to sin, will not long abstain from the actual commission of sin.





> While Calvin says:
> Those who explain the word speciem after the manner of dialecticians as meaning the subdivision of a general term, fall into an exceedingly gross blunder. For he [1] has employed the term speciem as meaning what we commonly term appearance. It may also be rendered either— evil appearance, or appearance of evil. The meaning, however, is the same. I rather prefer Chrysostom and Ambrose, who connect this sentence with the foregoing one. At the same time, neither of them explains Paul’s meaning, and perhaps have not altogether hit upon what he intends. I shall state briefly my view of it.
> 
> In the first place, the phrase appearance of evil, or evil appearance, I understand to mean—when falsity of doctrine has not yet been discovered in such a manner, that it can on good grounds be rejected; but at the same time an unhappy suspicion is left upon the mind, and fears are entertained, lest there should be some poison lurking. He, accordingly, commands us to abstain from that kind of doctrine, which has an appearance of being evil, though it is not really so—not that he allows that it should be altogether rejected, but inasmuch as it ought not to be received, or to obtain belief. For why has he previously commanded that what is good should be held fast, while he now desires that we should abstain not simply from evil, but from all appearance of evil? It is for this reason, that, when truth has been brought to light by careful examination, it is assuredly becoming in that case to give credit to it. When, on the other hand, there is any fear of false doctrine, or when the mind is involved in doubt, it is proper in that case to retreat, or to suspend our step, as they say, lest we should receive anything with a doubtful and perplexed conscience. In short, he shews us in what way prophecy will be useful to us without any danger—in the event of our being attentive in proving all things, and our being free from lightness and haste.


----------



## Jack K (May 13, 2010)

Although it isn't the point of 1 Thess. 5:22, it still could be wise to avoid some things that appear to be evil even when they aren't actually evil. We don't do this for our own reputation, but to protect Christ's reputation:

"Keep your conduct among the Gentiles honorable, so that when they speak against you as evildoers, they may see your good deeds and glorify God on the day of visitation" (1 Peter 2:12). We wouldn't want an appearance of evil to trip up an unbeliever, or cause a weak brother to stumble: "Do not let what you regard as good be spoken of as evil" (Rom 14:16).

That said, the Bible's accounts of Jesus show him far more likely to allow or even revel in an appearance of evil when no actual evil was going on. Consider the disciples in the grainfields on the Sabbath, or the times Jesus was accused of blasphemy. Those bothered by the appearance of evil (and eager to condemn others for it) are usually self-righteous people who need to be shaken up a bit. So while I'm aware of the effect of appearances, I'd say it's best not to get too worried about them.


----------



## SemperEruditio (May 14, 2010)

chbrooking said:


> Oh, there could be any number of examples of this. I'll try my hand at one. If it's still not clear, I'll follow up.
> 
> It may 'appear' evil for me to be carrying my toolbox down the street on a Lord's day. And, unless it were for the fact that my neighbor's upstairs toilet just started overflowing like mad, it might be. It would, in fact, be a work of necessity and mercy. But it might not appear that way.
> 
> On the other hand, theft is prohibited by the 8th Comm. But theft takes many 'forms' -- from armed robbery to embezzlement to media piracy. We are to avoid evil in whatever form it may be found.


 
Not sure if this helps the topic but a simple one that is bringing me much grief is filling out my timesheet. For those of us who have to fill out a "sign in/out" sheet as well there is much that passes as acceptable which brings our testimony of Christ to bear. Junior coworkers believe that it is completely acceptable to claim their start time is when they pulled into the parking lot and the end time is when they pull out of the parking lot. Supervisor signs in with arbitrary times which have no foundation in reality. The sign in/out log is a great work of fiction except for my times...

There is also when you are allowed to leave early "wink, wink..." but "_just don't tell anyone and if anyone asks tell them you are working from home...."_ When word gets back that I was at my desk until my regular departure time I'm informed that I'm _ruining it for everyone with your self-righteous timekeeping_. 

This has been bothering me for a while but it was brought to my attention that my honesty is affecting the morale of my coworkers. I have not complained about this except to my wife and find it ironic that me putting down on paper the exact hours that I work is affecting morale. 

Like I said I'm not sure if this qualifies in the "evil" category but I am definitely being perceived as evil... Now what did that book say about calling good evil and evil good...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 14, 2010)

Keep up the good work Frank and I mean that in the Biblical sense. It is amazing the little things that provide such a profound testimony to our co-workers.


----------



## Tim (May 14, 2010)

SemperEruditio said:


> This has been bothering me for a while but it was brought to my attention that my honesty is affecting the morale of my coworkers.


 
Is it affecting their morale or their conscience?


----------



## jwithnell (May 14, 2010)

Over the years, I've come to conclude that avoiding the appearance of evil often also eliminates the potential for evil. The more I understand my own sinful nature, the more I am grateful for the care my friends and I take in this regard.


----------



## AThornquist (May 14, 2010)

So would the "appearance of evil" be from your own perspective? For example, a certain movie looks raunchy so I should avoid it because it appears evil. Or does the "appearance of evil" mean what other people perceive about _us_? For example, someone sees me getting out of my car with a beautiful young lady and going into my house with her when no other vehicles are in the driveway (but they don't realize that she is my sister!) and so it appears to them that something evil might happen. Or can the "appearance of evil" be both perspectives?


----------



## Radical_Pilgrim (May 15, 2010)

I think the perspective to have is the biblical one. One thing I see with many of these scenarios is assumption/perception of others. However if we are biblical about it I think we'll be ok.

Great topic!


----------



## Scott1 (May 15, 2010)

> 1 Thessalonians 5
> 
> 1But of the times and the seasons, brethren, ye have no need that I write unto you.
> 
> ...



It's helpful to study and meditate upon this whole passage, in context.

There are many great truths contained here.

One is the idea that we have a responsibility outside of ourselves. It isn't just about us.

We're called to a higher standard, and we become more aware of that as God grants us more grace and knowledge.

Many things are lawful, but not all are expedient- sometimes you deny yourself simply for the sake of the witness.



> I Corinthians 6
> 
> 12All things are lawful unto me, but all things are not expedient: all things are lawful for me, but I will not be brought under the power of any.



People in the military, and in many positions of leadership know this. In one sense you have more power, status, in another you have all the more reason to deny yourself so that you can honor what you have been given.

One of the apparent ironies of the Christian life is that the more you grow in Christ, the more you are aware of your sin- and of God's redeeming you in spite of it.


----------

